# Time for a pot luck virtual Easter Dinner



## Marie5656 (Apr 1, 2021)

*Lets plan the menu for our virtual SF Easter Dinner.  What would you like to bring?

I will bring some dessert, first

*


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 1, 2021)

*One of my moms Holiday favorite desserts was called Princess Pudding. Here is the recipe  (can be made with sugar free ingredients)

1 tub Cool whip topping Thawed
2 boxes strawberry jello mix
1 package frozen strawberries (can use fresh in season)
1 angel food cake (broken up into pieces)

Prepare ahead 1 box of J-ELLO let set in a pan, so it sets into a sheet.  

Cut the prepared J-ELLO in to small cubes.  Pour Cool whip into a mixing bowl, add the cubed J-ELLO, sliced strawberrys and the other packet of J-ELLO (un mixed). Stir all together.  Add the Angel Food cake pieces. Pour mixture into a cake pan Let set over night. A nice, light, fluffy dessert*


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2021)

How about  baked ham?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2021)

Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2021)

*Slow Cooked Lamb Shanks with Red Wine Sauce*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 1, 2021)

Deviled Easter Eggs


----------



## RubyK (Apr 1, 2021)

Fruit Salad with Sweet Lime Dressing


----------



## RubyK (Apr 1, 2021)

These pictures are making me hungry!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Making me drool.   Thanks for starting this thread, @Marie5656 .   But first I need to go find me some food to eat ~ right now.  I'll post later.  Getting a hunger headache.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

*<-------takes the platter of devilled eggs with her while tootin' out of the room. *


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

Cheesecake for everyone


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2021)

I'll bring a coconut creme pie!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2021)

Roasted Asparagus


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *View attachment 157783Slow Cooked Lamb Shanks with Red Wine Sauce*


I want this now!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 1, 2021)

*Now I am hungry. LOL*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm not much at potluck so please allow me to supply a variety of wines.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I want this now!


I have 2 of those in my Freezer... right now.. I'm like a little girl guide, always prepared..


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 1, 2021)

I hope some kind soul will bring me a plate .......please....hahah


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2021)

https://www.landolakes.com/recipe/18025/easy-lemon-bars/


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 1, 2021)

Coming from an Italian family I will virtually share what I usually make. 
Lasagna  with  Ricotta cheese and Ambrosia Fruit salad.


----------



## Lara (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (Apr 1, 2021)

Lara said:


> View attachment 157833


So cute@@ I once made a huge Bread Bunny for a kid, it
was a monster loaf.....


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2021)

I’ll bring the peeps and chocolate bunnies.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Grilled Barramundi


----------



## Lara (Apr 1, 2021)

Tish that is a beautifully prepared fish. I love the idea of fish instead of meat.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Brought an Easter Basket Relish Tray for those of you who are on a diet.​


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Easter Bunny Bark​


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Whole Roasted Rainbow Carrots with Carrot Top Pesto​


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Bunny Cheesecake Strawberries​


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

Lara said:


> View attachment 157833


These are adorable.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 1, 2021)

Pecos, you knew better than to open this thread and you did it anyway, ..... you dummy. And now you have a case of the "hungries" and you just finished dinner.
My boy, couldn't you have waited until tomorrow morning. You never learn do you?
...... end of self lecture.

For the rest of you, keep posting those tantalizing photos. I will be back with a biggg appetite.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Easter Bunny Bark​
> View attachment 157864


Your top posts I missed before but this Easter Bunny Bark looks soooo good and attractive. It’s really quite pretty.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Your top posts I missed before but this Easter Bunny Bark looks soooo good and attractive. It’s really quite pretty.


I don't think I've ever eaten any of the Bark stuff.   It does look good though.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I don't think I've ever eaten any of the Bark stuff.   It does look good though.


You’ve never eaten chocolate bark?
It’s usually super good. There’s so many varieties. Yours is made from white chocolate and I don’t remember ever having white chocolate bar before.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You’ve never eaten chocolate bark?
> It’s usually super good. There’s so many varieties. Yours is made from white chocolate and I don’t remember ever having white chocolate bar before.


Not sure; if I have it's been ages.  I know my grandmother (maternal) use to make all kinds of candies.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Not sure; if I have it's been ages.  I know my grandmother (maternal) use to make all kinds of candies.


Chocolate bark is fairly easy to make and it makes a great gift for just about any occasion. They dress up easily too. The dollar store has fancy plastic , ribbons  and stuff. Super fun too. Great thing to make with the grandkids.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2021)

Tulip Tomatoes​


----------



## RubyK (Apr 2, 2021)

Those tomatoes look wonderful.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 2, 2021)

Lovely started thread, Maria! 

Here are my contributions!

Brown sugar and orange glaze roasted ham, with a tangy, red wine vinegar and Dijon mustard potato salad, with a side of beets marinated in olive oil with a splash of red wine vinegar, along with a side of asparagus topped with a suculent orange vinagrette.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 2, 2021)

I love it all.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm baking a couple of loaves of whole wheat bread today.  If they turn out well I'll bring them along.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2021)

Just popped in to bring these festively painted Easter eggs.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 2, 2021)

green jello-cream cheese-crushed pineapple--walnuts-cool whip--(i dont do pictures -sorry)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2021)

Some Diet Coke for all who are inclined:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2021)

Crown roast of pork


----------

